# Uninsured Claim Help



## Sparkz786 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi Guys

Wondering if anyone would be able to advise, if you have nothing good to say kindly refrain from spamming.

A friend of mine was involved in an accident last year where he collided into another vehicle, he thought he was insured but turned out to be fake insurance bought from social media

The car he hit into was a hire car and his friend was driving it, so to settle the heat he paid the excess off for that car, and the hire company will be claiming from their insurance. As for his car he has to get repaired privately as it wasn’t insured

Anyway, months later a court letter has arrived from the hire car’s insurance trying to claim full costs for the damage on the car he hit into,
looks like a court proceeding letter and its between:

Hire Company
Vs
My friend (1st defendant)
And
MID (2nd defendant)

The letters mention things like:
The claimant is a prestige hire company. On the date of accident the claimant had hired out the vehicle. The first defendant collided into the rear of the claimant vehicle. The first defendant was not insured at the time of accident and therefore the second defendant is bring pursued under their uninsured losses agreement.

Also on the county court money claims centre letter it states:
- Net settlement figure is XXXX, the claimant hereby claims that sum from the first defendant and/or second defendant (following consolidation)
- a decleration that pursuant to the MIB agreement, the second defendant is liable to pay to or to the satisfaction of the claimant the sum of payable under such judgement including assessed costs.

Its a big sum around £40k and its something he cant afford, his already been in trouble for it and got 6 points and a fine from police.
Sounds to me MIB will pay, but maybe they will claim it from my friend later?. He doesnt earn much and hardly left with anything end of the month. So what can they exactly do? File for his bankcruptcy or be ok with £50 a month for the rest of his life?

His a good friend of mine and is pretty stressed
Post your thoughts please


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Might be better if you posted in the London forum, as laws and legal practices may differ. Good luck to your friend.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Sometime bankruptcy lawyer give out free consult, I suggest find a lawyer like that for your friend.

Oh, and sue "fake insurance bought from social media" them for 40k.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sparkz786 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Wondering if anyone would be able to advise, if you have nothing good to say kindly refrain from spamming.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------
Sounds like the insurance company is trying to extort a second payment for damages. You stated that your friend paid them already.
He can contact them to find out EXACTLY what their position is. Hire an attorney to bargain for him. In America, certain debts are not discharged with declaring bankruptcy, so do not assume that a bankruptcy will give him a way out. Good luck.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

wtf is "fake insurance" ?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

I think OP is talking about ghost brokers. Google it and you’ll see it’s a big problem overseas.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

We're here with a High Court Writ.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Insurance companies will go after a party that caused the damages. It's called subrogation. This is standard procedure. Your friend needs to discuss this with a lawyer. The insurance company does have the right to go to court and obtain a court judgement against your friend if he caused the accident. That judgement can be handed to the two gentlemen above for execution. They will show up to collect the money or the property that your friend owns.


----------

